

Bootstrap 2.3.1 Released - gavinballard
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2013/03/01/bootstrap-2-3-1-released/

======
schmrz
_Check out the 2.3.1 pull request for more details on the changes in this
release._

This is the pull request: <https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/pull/7111>. I
have no idea how anyone thinks that such commit messages are a good idea. The
link certainly doesn't provide more details (unless you read each commit
diff).

With that said, thanks for everyone working on Bootstrap. I've used it
multiple times for smaller, personal projects and it's been a great time
saver.

~~~
Jabbles
[https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/blob/master/CHANGELOG.m...](https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md)

This is just a patch release - bug fixes, etc.

------
igul222
Why is a bugfix update to a CSS framework something that "good hackers would
find interesting"[1]?

[1]: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
pestaa
Apparently there are lots of followers of Bootstrap pushing it for extra
exposure.

